# What $220 looks like



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

We will see how good it is. I want my dented can discount!

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Paint Talk


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Pretty.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

But it does come with the best peppermints!

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Paint Talk


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

sweet stir sticks


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

That dent is extra. It's a Euro Dent made by the original Dutch Boy kicking the shyt outa the can with an authentic wooded clog.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

LOL! I've had those mints. Cheaper than the paint too.... Let us know how you like the stuff. The paint. You can follow with a technical review of the mints also if you want.:whistling2:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Since my heritage is all Dutch, I should like the paint and peppermints. Ironically, since i have a dutch heritage, I should not like expensive Dutch paint.

I was hoping for ipe stir sticks!


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

I've never used the matte Dean. Let us know if you think it's worth the dough. At those numbers it's going to have to be more than twice as good as the Aura matte-whatever that means??? That's the "euro-gallons" correct? Looking forward to your "review".


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Did you open one and find the toy truck prize inside - like CrackerJacks?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Yep, each can is about .66 us gallons. No prize yet. Based on the leftover can in the basement, their matte is a Benjamin Moore eggshell. We will see.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I thought it would be some cool tool when I read the title.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Never mind self-priming, this stuff better paint itself onto the wall


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Funny thing is Aura would easily do the room with one gallon, but I did not dare chance one euro gallon having to special order it in.

Their oil door paint is what I really want to try sometime, but this will have to do.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

DeanV said:


> Their oil door paint is what I really want to try sometime, but this will have to do.


I _am_ going to do my front door with it this year. There is a dealer in the area, and I just have to get over there one of these days. Been dying to try it out. :yes:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

DeanV said:


> We will see how good it is. I want my dented can discount!
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Paint Talk


:thumbup: You gonna need a new picasso brush. :thumbup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

you could still charge 299, you'd making like 60 bucks. sweet! :yes:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> I thought it would be some cool tool when I read the title.


Didn't you see the sticks?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

researchhound said:


> Didn't you see the sticks?


Dean is a class act I am betting he gave the sticks to his guys.

I did see that nice little tykes basketball set up.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I should probably save the sticks and finish the with high gloss clear finish.
The basketball hoop is mine. I can dunk on that one.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Dean is a class act I am betting he gave the sticks to his guys.
> 
> I did see that nice little tykes basketball set up.


I like the mini van


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> The basketball hoop is mine. I can dunk on that one.


So delusional. 

Without pics it never happened ******.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> So delusional.
> 
> Without pics it never happened ******.


I was going to post a bunch of smack talk and challenge you to some b-ball at next years pdca convention.. But, I am honest,. I never was good at any sports. I would lose. I think I only managed to dunk a mini basketball once or twice in my life. Add 25-30 pounds and less muscle, well I am not fooling anyone. Middle age sucks.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> I was going to post a bunch of smack talk and challenge you to some b-ball at next years pdca convention.. But, I am honest,. I never was good at any sports. I would lose. I think I only managed to dunk a mini basketball once or twice in my life. Add 25-30 pounds and less muscle, well I am not fooling anyone. Middle age sucks.


You should of went with your gut. I am 6'3 over weight and easily winded I also suck at some sports basketball being one of them, I might of backed off, of course this is the internet where even Wise is a bad ass.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

DeanV said:


> I was going to post a bunch of smack talk and challenge you to some b-ball at next years pdca convention.. But, I am honest,. I never was good at any sports. I would lose. I think I only managed to dunk a mini basketball once or twice in my life. Add 25-30 pounds and less muscle, well I am not fooling anyone. Middle age sucks.


Oh but trust me - it only gets better as you grow older.:whistling2:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I am only in my first year of middle age. I do not need to hear that.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Wolfgang said:


> Let us know how you like the stuff. The paint. You can follow with a technical review of the mints also if you want.:whistling2:


Very interested in your review Dean. Don't forget to post your blog link so we can read the full review and not just part of it here at PT.

Pat


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I will post a link on my blog to my paint talk post!


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Be carful when taking the metal clips off the top...they fly off fast and could put an eye out.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

wills fresh coat said:


> Be carful when taking the metal clips off the top...they fly off fast and could put an eye out.



What are they for?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

When paint is shipped, they need those so they do not pop open.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Paint Talk


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

wills fresh coat said:


> Be carful when taking the metal clips off the top...they fly off fast and could put an eye out.


Kinda gives the "winky" smilie a different meaning.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

researchhound said:


> Kinda gives the "winky" smilie a different meaning.


Only a mind like yours would infer that, winky opened a top with those clips on it


----------



## Faron79 (Dec 11, 2007)

Awwww C'mon now....

"It's always funny until someone puts out an eye.....THEN it's HILARIOUS...!":whistling2:

Faron

ps- I've got some pics of that stuff too!
I've used some of their stuff at home here.
I'll see if I can get-'em posted here today...


----------



## goldenwest (Aug 11, 2011)

I am an American painter who has been living in Holland for 12 years. I can not imagine any reason on this great green earth why anyone would buy paint from Holland. And certainly not a water-based product... Here we still use a lot of alkyd products for exterior. Some of those are quite nice - but they cost 40 to 60 Euros per liter (200 to 300 per gallon!!). In the world of water-based paints, except for some very durable polyurethane interior products - at similar prices - Holland has nothing to offer. In fact, I have tried importing USA products because they are so much better and so much cheaper.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

goldenwest said:


> I am an American painter who has been living in Holland for 12 years. I can not imagine any reason on this great green earth why anyone would buy paint from Holland. And certainly not a water-based product... Here we still use a lot of alkyd products for exterior. Some of those are quite nice - but they cost 40 to 60 Euros per liter (200 to 300 per gallon!!). In the world of water-based paints, except for some very durable polyurethane interior products - at similar prices - Holland has nothing to offer. In fact, I have tried importing USA products because they are so much better and so much cheaper.


Thanks for the info. I got a feeling that this stuff is hyped up, I've never used it myself.


----------



## Faron79 (Dec 11, 2007)

This stuff is a DREAM to use...
(again...I've got proof...!)










Was repairing wood sidelites trim on our entry doors. Our "Sammie" had gouged them. Did lots of filling/sanding with the Brushing-Putty. Note all my sanding wedges!! Then the Oil-Undercoater, and lightly sanded that the next day.
Better pic of the products:









Building-up the profile of damaged corner. I think this is after lightly sanding-back a couple coats of the BP...










A final look...










Further back..










Hyped-up?!?!?
HELL NO...IMO this stuff may be the best paint on the planet. Period.
Cheap....ummmm--NO. 
The pic with the 4 "Qts." is ~ $200.

Faron


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks Faron for the post. How does it compare to Advance, both being water cleanup oil based paints. I used to use the Hascolac high gloss on front doors and some kitchen cabinets with great results. There's a local dealer again, so was wanting to try the Eco finish you showed,


----------



## goldenwest (Aug 11, 2011)

well if it works for you, I am happy. 

I sure would like to know which paint he is importing. I use Dutch paint all the time - they make some fine alkyd enamels, that's a fact. 

The Dutch people INSIST on ultra-high-gloss alkyd enamel, and they get it. But it costs a fortune!

I have been importing S-W paint because it is SO much easier to work with. Even after air-freight costs and import duty it is still 1/4 the cost of Dutch-made products.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I can tell Faron isn't a painter. He took that much effort to repair and paint his house.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> I can tell Faron isn't a painter. He took that much effort to repair and paint his house.


Oh how true. :yes: My houses have always been fill-in for rain days and the like. Of course we have to "get-er-done" when the rain clears. Either way though, I can't afford myself.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Oh how true. :yes: My houses have always been fill-in for rain days and the like. Of course we have to "get-er-done" when the rain clears. Either way though, I can't afford myself.


It was the same for me, but then the wife got sneaky. Nothing lit a fire under me more to get it done than was for her to say: "If you show me where the stuff is I don't mind doing it myself."


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Nothing lit a fire under me more to get it done than was for her to say: "If you show me where the stuff is I don't mind doing it myself."


Your wife and my wife must be conspiring over the phone. :yes:


----------



## Faron79 (Dec 11, 2007)

TOO FUNNY there Guys!!!

Yep...I was mainly playin' around with the stuff to see how good a job I could do! 
Correct...I ain't a painter, but I like to experiment with different materials, etc. Overall, it helps me "help customers" better, when a person has used lots of different materials and techniques.

I couldn't afford myself either on this one!!!

Doing this little project, it felt like Auto-body work! 
* I just mainly wanted to see "how good a job I could do..."
* Did 3 BP layers...lightly sanding it back next day after work. Had to build-up these layers over the worst of the gouges in the wood.
* Repeat for next couple days.
* Laid flashlight down on trim, MANY times, to find waves/ridges, etc. Final sand with 220 sponge.
* Oil primer-coat. Lightly 220-sand next day, and check with flashlight beam.
* Then the ECO "Hybrid" topcoats. Jeez I like this stuff!!! NO odor...flows out like CREAM.
* Whole thing took about a week, dinkin' around in the evenings after work. Kinda therapeutic actually!
* If you'd seen the wood BEFORE this, you'd think I was a miracle worker LOL!!

Faron


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

We did not see anything great about the ecolux wall paint we used. Very shiny for a matte finish. Needed 3 coats on the cut in to cover over white, so we rolled out a 3rd coat as well. Now, the trim enamels could be an entirely different animal and probably are. I will try to do some samples with the leftovers and Aura if I get a chance to match some up. A yellow family color. Everything was 3 coats on this job, but the regal select was over much bolder colors.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

so what is the story with this paint? I have only heard it mentioned like a time or two.. what's the deal?


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

nEighter said:


> so what is the story with this paint? I have only heard it mentioned like a time or two.. what's the deal?


I've used it a few times, it's from Holland. Their hallmark are the oil trim paints - which are ridiculously shiny. I used their latex wallpaints as early as '03/'04 - best paint at the time I remembered, but this was before the time of these ultra paints like Aura - so I don't know how it would stack up now. They also were the first to have a water based oil paint. You know if you have a high end customer if they ask for this stuff. Cost like $90 for a 'eurogallon' back in the day which is like 2.5 quarts.


----------



## Faron79 (Dec 11, 2007)

The "deal" with this paint...

It's just literally made different than anything here.
* The pigments are ground so ridiculously fine....FOR WEEKS. DEAD serious.
* That's mainly why the glosses are so intense/mirror-like.
* Their colorants are different too. Not nearly as "liquid" as our U.S. stuff. Obviously....they're NOT cheap.
* If ya look close at the box, they DO have separate colorants for the Waterborne AND Alkyd paints. VERY unusual!!!

>>> Couple years ago, I used their Eurolux Matte in my downstairs bath....ON PURPOSE. As Dean V. stated, the Eurolux Matte is very shiny for a "Matte". It's shinier than some Eggshells I've used!
* I like to highlight the POWDERED Dirtex for washing walls!
* After meticulous prep, and priming with Gray C2-One primer, I rolled....ONE....coat of the stuff. Still wearing like Iron.
* I can wipe the wall FIRMLY with a towel, and you can't tell I've done anything. Again...ONE coat.

Some of the items used...
(paint isn't up yet!!)










The "mailbox" for the Qt. of Eurolux "Brown Cafe"-










So, yeah...
I've used that too!:yes:

Faron


----------



## goldenwest (Aug 11, 2011)

I would certainly appreciate it if any users of these products would take a photo of any stamped markings on the can, or any other info that might help me to identify the sourece of these products. 

I am an American living - and painting! - in Holland. My personal opinion is that Dutch paints are ridiculously over-priced and that the msanufacturers are doing everything they can to close this market to imports.

I do agree that they have wonderful high-gloss oil paints. They also offer a fine range of other oil-based paints, and some excellent (but over-priced) water-based urethane enamels.

There are 12 paint manufacturers in Holland, or so I have been told. My local paint shop buys and re-labels these products, depending on which is best for their purposes. I showed them the "Fine Paints Of Europe" website and they couldn't believe it. Unfortunately, the manufacturers are legally bound to not reveal their customer lists, so my local shop couldn't help me ID these products. Maybe I can track them down with some help here.

The funny thing is: I am trying to import and sell USA paints because they are SO MUCH better to work with, and SO MUCH less expensive.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

This paint would be a great conversation piece at a dinner party or something. That would be a reason to use it. 

Other than that, I'm not going to bother with it. The dog will damage the same trim again, etc. I'll use a good paint but skip the hassle of ordering it and paying that much. 

But I don't need a dinner party anytime soon either.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Just went to a "meet n greet" with the pres of FPoE at the Bellevue Dalys. Nice guy. Had some sweet looking brushed out samples of their products. While I knew I would like the gloss oil, I was surprised how nice the water thinned alkyd samples looked. Would like to try them sometime. They also had some of those zebra style black and white striped sample boards with various products brushed across them to show coverage / hide. Of course their sample of the acrylic wall paint looked killer in one coat, surprisingly the Behr sample didn't cover as well... I was surprised they had a behr sample at all. There were several other makers which didn't cover well either, but then again that's a very subjective and non-scientific test. Either way its probably also a great product, but things also come down to convenience and the right product for the job. Plus if you need one more euro gallon for a little more section of wall or trim that really bites on the budget. Or maybe I just need to raise my prices. That's probably a given.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Damon T said:


> Just went to a "meet n greet" with the pres of FPoE at the Bellevue Dalys. Nice guy. Had some sweet looking brushed out samples of their products. While I knew I would like the gloss oil, I was surprised how nice the water thinned alkyd samples looked. Would like to try them sometime. They also had some of those zebra style black and white striped sample boards with various products brushed across them to show coverage / hide. Of course their sample of the acrylic wall paint looked killer in one coat, surprisingly the Behr sample didn't cover as well... I was surprised they had a behr sample at all. There were several other makers which didn't cover well either, but then again that's a very subjective and non-scientific test. Either way its probably also a great product, but things also come down to convenience and the right product for the job. Plus if you need one more euro gallon for a little more section of wall or trim that really bites on the budget. Or maybe I just need to raise my prices. That's probably a given.


 

now there is a shocking surprise:blink::whistling2:


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

I have never seen this paint.Sure would like to try it just to see what it's like.Damn that's a lot of money for a little bit of paint.


----------

